# Aquatic Wildlife



## K9Kirk (Oct 27, 2021)

I spotted this guy next to the sea wall yesterday so I had to try to get some shots.


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 27, 2021)

Nice set.....


----------



## PJM (Oct 27, 2021)

Cool set.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 27, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Nice set.....


Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Space Face (Oct 27, 2021)

Great to be so close but even he is laughing at you😁


----------



## Scott Whaley (Oct 27, 2021)

Pretty neat, Kirk!


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 27, 2021)

PJM said:


> Cool set.


Thanks Pete.


Scott Whaley said:


> Pretty neat, Kirk!


Thanks, Scott.


----------

